
Ask HN: How to get US H1B visa when located abroad? - zeusdx
I currently work in Software Industry in Product Management role. I completed my MBA from a Top 5 Bschool in US and was working in US for a few years on H1B. After my H1B visa expired, I returned back to my home country. I&#x27;m now thinking about returning back to US, possibly on H1B. How can I get a H1B sponsorship from a US company&#x2F;startup when I&#x27;m currently located abroad? Should I work with some US consultancy which can apply for my H1B visa? Once I get my H1B visa I can have conversation with the US company&#x2F;startup that I want to work with and transfer my H1B visa to them? I&#x27;m confused, please help!
======
dang
We're trying to arrange for YC's immigration lawyer to do an AMA on HN. I
recommend that you watch for that thread and post your question there. He's
excellent at explaining this stuff.

We'll announce the upcoming thread on HN earlier that week.

------
chirag-
[http://www.jobsintech.io/#q=&page=0&refinements=%5B%5D](http://www.jobsintech.io/#q=&page=0&refinements=%5B%5D)

------
zeusdx
Also, as I did my Masters/MBA in US, can I get any exemption (STEM?) from the
H1B visa lottery process?

------
zeusdx
Good to see a service like TripleByte. But is useful only if I already have
the H1B visa :(

